# Baked Stuffed Redfish Ryan with Lump Crab and Shrimp Cream Sauce and Angle hair Pasta



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Captain Ryan Lambert is a Fishing Guide that runs Louisiana Fishing Adventures out of Buras, Louisiana. This is a recipe he created with the days catch for his customers at the lodge. I got the recipe from one of his customers....

Fillet redfish off skin, remove red line and all red meat. Cut fillet into 4-5" pieces, butterfly the thick piece above the ribcage so you get (2) ~1/2" thick fillets. Arrange 1/2 of the fillets on sheet pan so you have 4 portions 3" wide by 4-5" long. Season lightly with creole seasoning. You are going to make a sandwich effect with the fillets and  about 1/4lb. of the stuffing per serving.


*The Stuffing:*

1 stick butter
1 cup white onion
1 cup bell pepper
1/2 cup green onion
1/4 cup minced garlic
1/2# Lump Blue Crab meat
1/2# 51-70 count shrimp
1 T. Lemon juice
4 slices white bread cut into 1" cubes
~1/2 cup Italian bread crumbs
creole seasoning to taste

Saute the onions, bell pepper and garlic in butter 3-4 minutes. Add shrimp and crab, saute until shrimp turn pink. Add lemon juice, stir in good. then add white bread to soak up liquid. flip and stir gently. Add just enough Italian bread crumbs for stuffing to come together. Season with creole seasoning to taste.








Next, add:
8 thick cut home grown tomato slices
4 lemon twists






Bake in 350* oven 35~40 min. until center of stuffing reaches 140*F on thermometer probe. Once that is baking, make the sauce and pasta.

*The Sauce:*

1/2 stick butter
1/2 cup green onion
2T. Fine dice shallot (optional)
1/2# shrimp
1/2# lump blue crab meat
2T. Lemon juice
2 cups half n half

saute green onion and shallot in butter 2~3 minutes. Add shrimp and crab, saute until shrimp are pink. add lemon juice, stir in 1 minute. Add Half n half then reduce down until thickened to 1 1/4~1 1/3cups. season lightly with sea salt and black pepper from pepper grinder. reserve warm until fish is finished baking.

When fish is ~10 minutes from being done, start pasta to boil so it will be ready when fish is done.

*The Plate:*






Soooo Good!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh- you will need (2) redfish 18~22" long.... That'll give you enough fish for the dish....


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 13, 2020)

You are on a roll!! Another amazing fish dish!! Big like.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Going do some Covid distancing @ the fishing camp....see ya'll next week....peace....


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 13, 2020)

Have fun!! Post up some pics of camp and the fish


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> You are on a roll!! Another amazing fish dish!! Big like.


Thanks jcam222! Had to make a couple edits....I forgot the shrimp and crab in the stuffing and sauce on the recipe posted...DOH!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Will do....


----------



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2020)

Im doing this at camp this weekend!!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

73saint, I think the recipe is posted on Ryans guide service website. If not, I know it is in Chef John Folse cookbook Hooks Lies and Alabis.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

73saint said:


> Im doing this at camp this weekend!!


Directions added to post....


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Technically....I was suppose to remove the lemon twist, then cover the fish with sauce, then put the lemon twist back as a garnish. I was so ready to eat that I forgot!!! LOL!!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

That looks fantastic! I'm betting that gravy would do very well over angel hair pasta. Or seafood ravioli.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Captain Ryan Lambert is a Fishing Guide that runs Louisiana Fishing Adventures out of Buras, Louisiana. This is a recipe he created with the days catch for his customers at the lodge. I got the recipe from one of his customers....
> 
> Fillet redfish off skin, remove red line and all red meat. Cut fillet into 4-5" pieces, butterfly the thick piece above the ribcage so you get (2) ~1/2" thick fillets. Arrange 1/2 of the fillets on sheet pan so you have 4 portions 3" wide by 4-5" long. Season lightly with creole seasoning. You are going to make a sandwich effect with the fillets and  about 1/4lb. of the stuffing per serving.
> 
> ...


Man, that looks like some good eats!! Love some good redfish! Looks like you nailed this one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2020)

Man o man!
That just looks fabulous!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks fantastic! I'm betting that gravy would do very well over angel hair pasta. Or seafood ravioli.


Thanks Steve! Yes, the Cream Sauce would be excellent over pasta.


rocfish13 said:


> Man, that looks like some good eats!! Love some good redfish! Looks like you nailed this one!


Thanks rocfish13! I'm well stocked with fresh fish during the summer so we eat a lot of it.


SmokinAl said:


> Man o man!
> That just looks fabulous!
> Al


Thanks Al, give it a go!!


smokin peachey said:


> Looks great!



Thanks Peachy!


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 14, 2020)

Gotta go to confession now. Ya know, that whole covet thing....

Darn good looking fish!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 14, 2020)

I haven't even had breakfast yet, and the first thing I see on the Forum is this????   You're killing me.
That looks fantastic.   I'd eat a plateful or two of that any day.
Gary


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice bud. Looks absolutely delicious. I'd be all over that.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 14, 2020)

Damn that looks good! I book marked this to try out. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 14, 2020)

That looks fantastic.  Wow....

JC


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 14, 2020)

Great Gawd Keith!! That looks like a delicious heart attack just waiting to happen. What a way to go though. That is without doubt the best looking, most appealing fish meal I've ever seen. Excellent job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2020)

If it smells like  it's quite a dish!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 15, 2020)

That is a beautiful plate of food there with some great details. Thanks for sharing this one with us.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 16, 2020)

Red Badger said:


> Gotta go to confession now. Ya know, that whole covet thing....
> 
> Darn good looking fish!


Ha! Thanks Red Badger, that is quite the compliment!



GaryHibbert said:


> I haven't even had breakfast yet, and the first thing I see on the Forum is this????   You're killing me.
> That looks fantastic.   I'd eat a plateful or two of that any day.
> Gary


Thanks GaryHibbert, It is a really good redfish dish!



TNJAKE said:


> Very nice bud. Looks absolutely delicious. I'd be all over that.


Thanks TNJAKE, T'was good!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn that looks good! I book marked this to try out. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


Thanks SmokinVf, give it a go...it's worth the effort!


JC in GB said:


> That looks fantastic.  Wow....
> 
> JC


Thanks JC in GB!



tx smoker said:


> Great Gawd Keith!! That looks like a delicious heart attack just waiting to happen. What a way to go though. That is without doubt the best looking, most appealing fish meal I've ever seen. Excellent job buddy!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, The layers (no pun intended) of flavor are off the charts...fish was perfectly cooked, and the stuffing was moist and incredibly tasty...the little pop from the lemon definitely kicks it up a notch!



chilerelleno said:


> If it smells like  it's quite a dish!


Thanks Chile! Give it a go next time you get some fresh fish!



bmudd14474 said:


> That is a beautiful plate of food there with some great details. Thanks for sharing this one with us.



Thanks bmudd. No problem man....


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Have fun!! Post up some pics of camp and the fish


Had a great weekend at the camp, but not much to brag about as far as the fishing... Unsettled weather and thunderstorms. Got caught in one bad storm saturday-could only see maybe 100 yards. It was intense and kicked up some nasty seas, but did not last long as the Tstorm was moving SE at 25 mph. WE caught some mangrove snapper, enough to dirty a fillet knife, but I did not take pics...too strung out from the ride in that Tstorm. Pics. next time.....
But-more fish recipes on deck now.....stay tuned.....


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Had a great weekend at the camp, but not much to brag about as far as the fishing... Unsettled weather and thunderstorms. Got caught in one bad storm saturday-could only see maybe 100 yards. It was intense and kicked up some nasty seas, but did not last long as the Tstorm was moving SE at 25 mph. WE caught some mangrove snapper, enough to dirty a fillet knife, but I did not take pics...too strung out from the ride in that Tstorm. Pics. next time.....
> But-more fish recipes on deck now.....stay tuned.....


That’s for the update! Storm and boats = waves = me puking lol. I suffer from sever motion sickness. Have to wear scopolamine patches to go out.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Luckily, I got the sea legs for it....but even I can get a little woosy if I'm looking down in the boat in the rough stuff.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2020)

Missed this earlier. That looks great! Tell me them 51-70 Shrimp come peeled!  Not a job I would want. No Red fish this far north but I should be able to get my hands on Snapper or Flounder. Heck, even just Broiling the Stuffing like Crab Cakes with the sauce over pasta would make me happy...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Missed this earlier. That looks great! Tell me them 51-70 Shrimp come peeled!  Not a job I would want. No Red fish this far north but I should be able to get my hands on Snapper or Flounder. Heck, even just Broiling the Stuffing like Crab Cakes with the sauce over pasta would make me happy...JJ


Thanks jj...
Yep- bought them peeled....would likely still be good without the fish, but the fresh tomato is the key.....


----------

